# cable in conector



## cubanito (Mar 26, 2014)

I have a Samsung television lcd modelo # LE23R88BD but the cable in conector is very diferent from the regulars I cant not connect the cable antenna the come from the wall, I need it a adaptor or what can I do to watch the tv if I not have cable I do no get picture, hope can get help to solve this problem, thank you.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF. 

The days of just connecting the co-axial cable from the wall to the back of the TV are behind us. Your cable provider will probably have to provide a digital converter box before you'll be able to see a picture. Contact them directly.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The "ANT IN" (ie: antenna in) port on the back of that unit is a standard coaxial connector. Any standard coax cable should connect. 

No "adapters" are necessary unless you are using non-standard cabling.


----------

